# How long until ready to breed again?



## akorn45 (Apr 15, 2010)

Hi I just had my first successful cichlid brood (red zebra). I stripped at 2.5 weeks and she was impregnated 3 weeks ago. How long does it take for a female to have eggs again? One of the fry is a dark colored mutant, I am curious to see what it will look like!

Thanks


----------



## cjbtech (Dec 5, 2008)

All things considered equal. My Mbuna are ready to go again in 4-5 weeks. I've seen them do it in as little as 3 weeks. JME


----------



## akorn45 (Apr 15, 2010)

Thanks, I only have one male and one female, I was lucky when I bought them as juveniles. My male is very brutal on my female so if I am going to expose her to him only want to do so if there is a purpose (until there are more fish).


----------



## shaguars7 (Apr 12, 2009)

well it sounds like you will have a few more females to add to the mix once that brood gets a little older..lol...I love hearing about a pair of harem breeders having a successful spawn.!


----------



## akorn45 (Apr 15, 2010)

Thanks Shaguars, I think there are about 30 very healthy fry! So there will definately be quite a few more females!


----------



## malawimix (Oct 8, 2008)

after my red zebras spawned a few times I couldn't turn them off.....they would go again 16 days after releasing. I tried keeping the females in a different tank until I wanted them to spawn again but then the females just spawned together in their own tank! Have fun....they are very prolific.


----------



## akorn45 (Apr 15, 2010)

Thanks Malawimix

Just curious what do you do with your zebras. do you sell them? Where? how much? Or do you just have a massive aquarium with hundreds of zebras exponentially breeding haha.


----------



## Vitoos (Apr 22, 2010)

Well, for the male, about 1 or 2 weeks after breeding he might breed again with another female. As far as the female is concerned, I think it takes a bit longer. 
Hint : I have some zebras red blue, and what makes them breed is when I add some fresh water to the tank


----------



## akorn45 (Apr 15, 2010)

Interesting, they bred for me because they were killing a black skirt tetra that I had in the tank(oops). I knocked over a large ornament to get to him with a net. I was then out of town for the weekend, the lights were off and they were not fed for two days. I came home and the female was preggers. I have large stones for my substrate (probably not correct for cichlids) but they bred under those conditions, so I guess I will leave that ornament toppled.


----------

